# AEM Just Installed / Easy Project



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Just installed a AEM Brute Force cold air intake. Went well, no major issues. Car revs quicker, feels great... 
Just got a throttle body spacer from Vararam Ind. and that will go on tonight...

Thanks, 
Rich - PDQ GTO


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres Mine! :cheers

AEM-21-8016DP


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Has any thottle body spacer been shown to do anything except drain your wallet slightly?


----------

